# Living Cost in Melbourne for Survive



## Sylvia

Hi,

Anyone can advice me what is the minimum living cost in Melbourne for a family like me ( 2 adults & 2 kids, 1 & 3 years old). I'm not talking about the luxury life, is just about the basic needs. 

Also, we are foreigner, anyone can advice us what is the medical fees in Melbourne? 

Thank you.


----------



## Boboa

If you dont have Medicare, health insurance will cost a bit. Check out Private Health Insurance - iSelect for health quotes


----------



## nero

You have got two kids and you will have to take privet health cover... So your total cost would be around $3500 to $4000 monthly.... It includes food, rent, bills & health cover.

Make ur budget accordingly, hopefully it might help you

Regards


----------



## ammy

Hi living cost in Melbourne per month

2 bed unit 1400
Bills Internet 70
Electricity 75
Gas. 30
Water 30
If u hv car then fuel 250
Private Medical 2+2 comes around 700
Mobiles 2 person 120
Food 400 depends 
Car insurance 60

Cut to cut around 3600

Hope this will help 
Cheers

Ammy


----------



## Nelly87

Rent really depends on the suburb - when you say "Melbourne" do you mean the city or the city AND suburbs? We live in the western suburbs and here you can get yourself a small house (slightly bigger than a unit) for about $1200 a month - mind you it won't be a palace but it will have space and be in a decent enough area for the kids. It all depends on where you need to be for work and how you want to get to work as well.


----------



## nemesis

What if we compare melbourne, perth and sydney?
Can anyone advice?


----------



## trevant

I think i have same question with nemesis, how about if i work in melbourne, but i want to live in perth or sydney, cost will higher or not?


----------



## Giles600

Hi there thanks alot for the post...............


----------



## alexlhh

Hi, first thing first, get yourself and your family some health insurance, medical expense here in melbourne is very high. insurance money is something you cannot avoid, and the living cost is hard to say because it really depends on your daily needs, but there is a very useful page which can perfect answer your question about cost of living in melbourne.


----------

